# Hi, I have completed my pre-medical studies from Pakistan.



## hgquality (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi, I have completed my pre-medical studies from Pakistan. Now I want to apply for MBBS in UK, US or Canada. But don't know even a single thing about how to apply and what would be the requirements and what am I supposed to do. Where to get started and all that. So if anyone here can inform me about the complete procedure of getting admission in any of the said countries then I would really appreciate it. Thanx in advance. Waiting help.


----------

